# Arrow (No. W20A) - Diana Clone



## Buckster (Sep 27, 2009)

My brother-in-law just gave me a Diana clone - an Arrow (No. W20A).  Still in the plastic bag in the original box with instructions.  He picked it up for $1 yesterday at a yard sale.  :thumbup:

I'll have to try to shoot it and see what happens.  Gaffer's tape, get ready to do your stuff!


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 27, 2009)

Damn.  I've been looking for the >$10 Diana for a few years now.  Nice to know someone has luck.


----------

